# Hamilton Clearview



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Did anybody here stump up some serious cash for this Hamilton Clearview as this auction was suddenly ended, I checked with Paul and he thought it was the authentic Item No 200497348347.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It was bound to happen...he accepted an offer he couldn't refuse and pulled the auction.

It's annoying when it happens and you're waiting to bid...but I'm guilty of doing this in the past, both as a seller and a buyer.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I emailed the seller and kindly ask him what he sold it for and he kindly replied $2000 so I guess he,s a happy man. :shocking:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> I emailed the seller and kindly ask him what he sold it for and he kindly replied $2000 so I guess he,s a happy man. :shocking:


You can have mine for that.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I wonder if this was a Harleymanstan snatch job just a thought. :assassin: anything to own up to Jarret


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> I wonder if this was a Harleymanstan snatch job just a thought. :assassin: anything to own up to Jarret


You are very perceptive. :hi: However, I did not pay any where near $2000 for it. If you divide $2000 by 3 you are getting close, but it was less than that. I have waited for a Clearview for over a year. I plan to put a rare 502 movement in it that I have been saving. I know that Silverhawk has quite a few of these 502 balances, because I saw them with my own eyes when I visited him in Brighton, but I have seen very few elsewhere.

Hamiltonelectric sold me the balance for the 502 movement I had with a 505 balance just after I acquired it. I finally have all the components to build the watch I have been anticipating. :beach:

I will post pictures when it's complete.

harleymanstan


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well done Jarret at least it,s gone to a good home, I did email the seller and he did quote $2000 so he was telling porky pies(slang for lies) it will be nice to see it when it,s done looking forward to it.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

harleymanstan said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this was a Harleymanstan snatch job just a thought. :assassin: anything to own up to Jarret
> ...


Looking good Jarret!

Larry


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

The watch came in quickly. I serviced the 502 movement last night and slipped it in today. The black dial Clearview in Rene Rondeau's book has some really cool stainless steel hands with black inserts. These same hands were used on some Nautilus 500's with cream inserts. I had a set and swapped them out for the black RR Special style ones. I thought they added a little extra. One picture of the movement shows the balance in the hacked position so that you can see the transition 502 balance. The other difference in the 502 (not shown) is below the battery. The case does not have the cutout portion as the 505 balance. Rather, it has an oval shaped hole for the battery contact to protrude through. The other obvious differences are the 502, pat. pending, and the 500A style balance ****.

I thought this would be a great way to display this rare movement.

Hope you enjoy the pictures.




























harleymanstan


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice  , its a shame that theres not more eletric and tuning fork watches with display backs  , have you or paul ever tried cutting a back out of a duffer on the lathe to see if the backs are thick enough to create an instep for a crystal to turn one into a display back?


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks great, Jarett! It is a wonderful way to show off a rare movement.

Just to illustrate the points you made about the differences between a 502 and 505, here's an uncased 502:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> I did email the seller and he did quote $2000 so he was telling porky pies(slang for lies)


Lol, please confront the seller with this and post his reply here!


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > I did email the seller and he did quote $2000 so he was telling porky pies(slang for lies)
> ...


The seller may have been "pulling someone's chain" when he said he got $2000 for the watch, but he should be commended for his integrity. After we agreed on a price, and I sent the payment, he ended the auction. He emailed me about 15 minutes later, and said that he just got an offer for $1000 after the auction ended, but had made a deal, and would send me the watch. You don't see that often. Hats off to him. :hi:

harleymanstan


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That looks good Jarret even better with that rare 502 movement in it certainly a one off special now. :thumbup:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

harleymanstan said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > dombox40 said:
> ...


"Hats off to him" :hi:

I agree, not very common to see these days :cheers:


----------

